# Land/Sea Cargo: Moscow-Dubai



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

Not my area of expertise! I need to ship about 10 ton non-hazardous product from Moscow into Dubai. Product is in 30-35kg drums stacked on pallets, and can be loaded into container by Supplier. Supplier will also take care of certificates, declarations and other shipping documents.

Does anyone have experience of similar and/or could recommend any shipping agents in Dubai for such a job? Cost is more important than shipping time.

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think Gulf Agency (GAC) has offices in that part of the world, but they may not be cheap. Modern Freight will probably be more cost effective. Move One emanates from that part of the world, but I am not sure if they are really household and I have not always heard positive things about them.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> I think Gulf Agency (GAC) has offices in that part of the world, but they may not be cheap. Modern Freight will probably be more cost effective. Move One emanates from that part of the world, but I am not sure if they are really household and I have not always heard positive things about them.


Thanks BedouGirl, I shall give them all a try tomorrow (and post back the outcomes for future reference!).


----------



## transacat (Nov 29, 2012)

*miss*



Lamplighter said:


> Hi
> 
> Not my area of expertise! I need to ship about 10 ton non-hazardous product from Moscow into Dubai. Product is in 30-35kg drums stacked on pallets, and can be loaded into container by Supplier. Supplier will also take care of certificates, declarations and other shipping documents.
> 
> ...


hello,

we are Dubai based shipping and freight forwarding agents, you can contact us . we'll be glad to help :


phone : +971553396682


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Dear transacat - I sorted this already, but thanks for the reply. Rgds


----------

